
Worst UI design features that should be avoided but are still in common use - siderly
https://stayintech.com/info/uidesign
======
tonylemesmer
Password reset forms that force you to type in your email address again - when
you've just typed it into the login form.

------
lillukka
I would add sticky navbar on mobile..

~~~
userium
Especially toolbars both on top and bottom, leaving very little room to read
the content on mobile.

------
siderly
Apps that don't auto-save.

~~~
userium
I guess the best is to save automatically, but to also have a save button for
certain type of users who want to "be sure that is was saved"?

